# Do any clear glasses look good?



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I wear glasses riding to protect my eyes, but my current cheap glasses are pretty nerdy looking. Are there any that function well, but look kind of cool?


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

These look pretty good.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

You know what looks less cool than nerdy clear glasses? A sharp stick in the eye. I care more about how a pair of glasses fit me than anything else. I have a pair of Tifosi Tyrant 2.0s, that came with multiple lenses. I use the AC red for everything but night riding, when I'll put in the clear lenses.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

I use safety glasses. Tons of styles available and protect your eyes better than regular, cheap clear glasses. I always ride with safety glasses unless it's on the road obviously, then it's sunglasses (or none after dark unless the bugs are out)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Smith lineup of performance frames look good in clear, I use Pivot Arena myself.
I also use Smith tactical clear framed, very stylish and functional.

Ryder Eyewear also makes some really stylee frames available in clear lens. Decent pricing too.

A little spendy compared to cheapo's but defintely quality....do some searching you'll find something that meets your needs.


----------



## scoobie (Dec 25, 2011)

Bolle has some UV blocking clear safety glasses that are stylish and utilitarian.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I wear Wiley X Bricks with clear lenses for night riding. I have another pair with grey polarized lenses for daylight. Of course, the clear ones are dorkier looking than the dark ones but they don't look at all like the rapist glasses posted above.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

I use some black rimmed safety glasses. I have two types one with clear and one with yellow lens. To me they look decent. Other people may think they look ugly. Haha.


----------



## OwenM (Oct 17, 2012)

Native Eyewear Hardtop/Hardtop XP comes with polarized and...whatever the tinted ones that enhance detail/color/contrast(which is what I use for mtb) are called, but I think you can get clear lenses, too. Comfortable, secure, and have a vented frame that almost eliminates fogging<<huge plus in high humidity and when sweating a lot.
~$155 retail, but I've bought them online for as little as $44.


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

Yep, I have to have vented lenses also. Living in a rain forest and sweating, A LOT doesn't do me any favors.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Google safety glasses. There are loads that run the gamut from total dork to cool and are pretty cheap. Even Lowes or Home Depot have some reasonable examples. You can get clear (or very nearly clear) lenses for cycling specific glasses. Tifosi are good moderately priced cycling glasses.


----------



## basso4735 (Oct 7, 2007)

In all seriousness, I just use these:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00WCEJY7M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They come with a few lenses (one being clear), and seem to hold up OK.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

HPIguy said:


> You know what looks less cool than nerdy clear glasses? A sharp stick in the eye.


I disagree. An eye patch looks pretty b!tchin'. Especially with glasses on top!


----------



## HPIguy (Sep 16, 2014)

I dunno Finch, I've grown pretty fond of this depth perception thing. I do like Kansas though!


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/4-FQ-Windpro...8&qid=1487444112&sr=1-1&keywords=bike+glasses


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I finally just switched to a pair of goggles this winters after breaking yet another cheap pair of safety glasses. I look a bit toolish while wearing them on XC trails but damn they are so much nicer to wear. They stay put, better visibility, they are more comfortable, and I don't loose them because they just stay on my helmet all the time. Will have to see how they do in the summer heat, if nothing else they should keep sweat from running into my eyes.


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Some good options. 
Do the AC red lenses let enough light in for shaded areas? (treelined single track)

I may pick some up for day and keep my clear safety glass lenses for night riding.


----------



## TexasCrispy (Feb 19, 2017)

I use Mirror tint safety Glasses. Great for the Sun and darker wooded areas with low light.


----------



## kiwim5 (May 19, 2015)

I currently have some poc blades and use yellow or clear lenses.

I also have some Adidas evil eyes which saved me after a big off recently...I won't ride without eye protection....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

scoobie said:


> Bolle has some UV blocking clear safety glasses that are stylish and utilitarian.


^^^ This

A good range, comfy, well made and can be bought very cheaply online or DIY stores


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

2nd smith pivot arena. mine came with zipper hard(ish) case with 3 lenses included. clear, rose, grey. I haven't used the dark lenses but the other 2 just super.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

I got these at Home Depot for like $17.







Optic quality isn't Oakley, but it's (IMO) really clean for safety glasses. I don't notice any distortion or weirdness. I use mine at night (real sunglasses in day) and there's no starbursts like some cheap plastic lenses. 
The foam gasket look is maybe not for everyone, but it keeps the dust out really well without being super foggy, *AND* it's removable in like 5 seconds via the little plastic clips. Then they're just clear sport-looking glasses with yellow temples.


----------

